# Asthmatic 2007 Brute Force 750



## brutemonte (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 2007 Brute Force 750, I have a dynatek CDI, K&N Filter, Rad relocation Kit, Snorkle system (from this site) and the exhaust Mod (also from this site). The bike is starving for air. I have tryed turning the snorkle into the wind, no help. The only thing that seems to clear it is removing the gasket from the air box (which defeats the snorkle) to get more air. Just wondering if any else has had a similar issue and if you could share you storie.

thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What are the symptoms? Starving for air may also mean it can't get enough air for the fuel its getting. And it may be getting extra fuel from leaking or partly open choke plungers or float levels being just too high or bad needle valves. A Brute with no issues will run fine with either the 2" or 3" snorkel below 3/4 throttle so you may have something else going on. Just a couple of things to check.


----------



## brutemonte (Mar 9, 2009)

the bike is bogging at full throttle and it backfires a lot. I never had the issue with just the snorkle installed, only seem to arise after I did the exhaust mod. I will do the checks that you mentioned. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemonte said:


> the bike is bogging at full throttle and it backfires a lot. I never had the issue with just the snorkle installed, only seem to arise after I did the exhaust mod. I will do the checks that you mentioned. Thanks


 
The exhaust mod reduces back pressure and leans them out. Your problem is more likely lean condition. Do a quick test. duct tape about 1/4 of the intake shorkle. If it helps...she's lean and you need to go about 2 sizes in main jets.


----------



## brutemonte (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks, I will give that a try tonight and report back .


----------



## brutemonte (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, just got my dynojet kit. I installed the kit as per the instructions, used a 150 in the front and a 155 in the rear carb. Still having the same issue. I assume that if I just keep trying the other jets I will eventually find the solution??? Also the kit told me to adjust the fuel screws all the way down and turn them 2 full time out. If I play around with that should I go in or out?


----------

